

The Inside Story of Moto X: The Phone That Reveals Why GOOG Bought MOTO - coloneltcb
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/08/inside-story-of-moto-x/

======
Zigurd
What does it mean to be "A Google Company? _" Woodside would prefer that
people not call it the Google Phone: “People don’t associate Google with
phones,” he says. “Motorola’s the brand that resonates to consumers.”_

